# Ladder on a slope



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

The house I'm going to paint this Spring was built on a hill. The ground on one of (2 story) sides slopes away at about a 60 degree angle starting about a foot from the foundation, and continuing for 50' or 60' down to the bottom of the hill.

I'm thinking maybe install/bolt some re-bar onto the bottoms of my extension ladder legs, and poking them into the ground...working my way along that side. Going to look like someone ran an aerator or something by the time I put 2 coats on it, but that's probably ok.

Or I could use a tent stake and strap method...tying the bottom of the ladder to stakes driven into the ground every few feet.

Any other ideas? 

(No, I don't have an 80' ladder that I could just run up from the bottom of the hill.)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Not sure about the rebar method, but I have used the stake/strap method.

Both give me the willies though....


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

You could use 2 pivot tools to wedge under each leg, are you famillar with them?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Rebar method's a new idea, PWG... kinda "Willies" me too. 

Not sure about the pivot tool, woz...I'll do a web search though, thanks


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I may have seen those before on-line, woz...kinda look like a wedge shaped bean bag?

All I can find now are ladder levelers. I have one of those, (I call it the "peg leg")

The ground on this job's not uneven, just sloped.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Pivot tool's not gonna do it on a slope like that. If it were me, I'd anchor a row of rebar and lay a board across it. Ladder not going nowhere then...


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Yeah, I like the board idea. I'd use stakes driven into the ground and then a 2x6 nailed or screwed across them so if the ladder shifts a little all is not lost!

If you're still concerned after that, then drive another stake up close to the house and rope off the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

AAPaint said:


> Pivot tool's not gonna do it on a slope like that. If it were me, I'd anchor a row of rebar and lay a board across it. Ladder not going nowhere then...


+1
Have had to do this a few times. Little slopes I just steak the ladder, but if it's alot of moves or a little steep, it's well worth the 15 minutes of time to do it this way.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

How long is the house on that side? Could you set up two ladders and then run a pick across so you don't have to move the ladders? I would notch out the side of the hill put the ladder in the notch then use 2x6 with rebar to hold wood for brace, that way all you have to do is raise and lower the pick. Good Luck


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Bring a shovel and dig out one side and then use the Pivot. Use ladder jacks and a plank. That way you only need to dig a couple of holes and move the ladder less. I would still stake the bottom of the ladder- climb, hold on and pray


----------



## gjs (Feb 17, 2005)

Go to the werner ladder website. Check out the product called "the equalizer".


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I like that idea, AA (& reveiler). Might use some long wooden stakes, to screw the 2x6 into. 

I like the idea of cutting some notches, Frank (& premierpainter)...I'll have to ask the homeowner. He's a long time client, and has even offered to hold the ladder on that side for me...(I won't let him)

Got one of those, gjs..only I call it a peg-leg. Not any help on this.

Thanks guys


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a similar situation where the back of the house is 4 feet to flush with the edge of a steep hill. The problem I have is that no lift can get to the back of the house and I need to go up 4 stories (walk out basement, 2 stories, plus a peak). 9 ft ceilings (figure 10' including joists) plus peak should put total height at around 35'.


----------



## STUMPFOOT (Aug 25, 2006)

gjs said:


> Go to the werner ladder website. Check out the product called "the equalizer".


Has anyone used this? I went to the web site andit looks as though you have to by a ladder thats already fixed with these things and you cant get them for your own ladders.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Steve Richards said:


> Not sure about the pivot tool, woz...I'll do a web search though, thanks


pivot's have been around for years...they are about $80 but worth every penny especially on roofs to hold paint, ladders, etc... I'm suprised you've been able to survive without one, lol


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Paintguy26 said:


> pivot's have been around for years...they are about $80 but worth every penny especially on roofs to hold paint, ladders, etc... I'm suprised you've been able to survive without one, lol


Yes the pivot tool is great I have a few and they work.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

use pump jacks and scaffold.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Pump jacks.


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

they take time to set up but i have to agree with the pump jacks, the only problem i see is setting up the ladder to set up the jacks.


----------

